

China's solar-panel industry - frrp
http://www.economist.com/news/china/21651740-after-share-price-crash-hanergy-looks-latest-chinese-solar-firm-burn-out-burned-again

======
ZeroGravitas
Maybe adding the sub-heading: "Shares in a high-flying firm suffer a
mysterious collapse" would give more context.

I can't tell from the story whether these businesses failing is a good sign
(viciously competitive market) or a bad sign (a market held back by shady
cronyism) for people wanting to see Solar fulfil it's potential to save the
human race from itself.

